# Charged my battery backwards (by mistake)



## SmokerChris (Jun 18, 2012)

When I got home from fishing yesterday, I hooked up the charger but unfortunately hooked the Pos to Neg and visa-versa and walked away. This morning, it showed 100 percent, but the green lite was not lit on the charger (as it usually is). Have I destroyed my $100 battery?


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 18, 2012)

Some chargers have a built in sensor that stops the charge. Check the voltage of the battery with a meter, see what it says. Best way to rescue the battery is a sloooow trickle charge 2amp setting if u can for a long period of time. Of course if your charger doesnt have the sensor, then it may have evaporated all the electrolyte... Can u see the level or is it a sealed unit?


----------



## SmokerChris (Jun 18, 2012)

not sure how to check the voltage. I basically don't know much more than how to charge it. I did call the place I got it after posting earlier this evening and he was still in his shop. He suggested trying to charge it the correct way. I did, and oddly it showed as fully charged with green lite after only about 20 minutes. I hooked my old troller up to it and tried it out. It ran, but it doesn't seem like it should be that easy. The battery is enclosed so I cant see the level inside. Unfortunately, I don't even know what electrolyte is; I'm guessing that's the acid? Im brand new to boating, but learning something new everyday (thanks to tinboats). I have the number to Interstate tech support and I'll call in the morning. I'll take the battery where i got it and let them put it on a meter. I was planning in fishing tomorrow, so I hope I'll be in good shape. If not, I'll have to buy a new one and never make that mistake again. My modification is almost complete and I hope to post it soon. Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## Driftingrz (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like the battery is fine amd the charger saved it.. i would have expected it to catch fire ot melt after an all night charge.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 19, 2012)

If you had the charger plugged in when you put the cables on I would have suspected that there would have been all sorts of sparks. I'm thinking your charger has the safety circuit in it so it can't be hooked up backwads. Mine won't even come on it the polarity is wrong.

Bottom line I think your battery is okay.


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 19, 2012)

I know you must have that sinking feeling in the pit of your stomach, I got that a few times during my build when I thought I messed up really bad...BUT, I agree with everyone above that you've dodged the bullet  So get out fishing and enjoy!!!


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 19, 2012)

As said sparks would of flew if you shorted the battery. Any autoparts chain can test your battery for you for free

Glad it's ok!


----------



## rusty.hook (Jun 23, 2012)

You never want to plug in charger first because of the sparks around the battery that happen when you connect to the the two terminals. Always hook up battery cables first then plug in charger.
On older batteries I used to paint the tops red for positive, no way to get wrong that way.


----------



## SmokerChris (Jun 26, 2012)

Everything worked out fine. Ive had the boat out for two solid days since my post, and re-charged it twice with no problems. I did invest in a good charger (around $90) as compared to some really inexpensive ones I saw for around $25. Thank god. I did buy a 2nd battery to support the gadgets I'll be installing next. Electrical is the hardest part; as soon as I think I know what Im doing, I realize I have no clue... LOL!!!


----------



## TheMaestro (Jun 26, 2012)

[-o< Yay! 
Just ask lots of questions as youre doingnthe electrical !


----------



## fender66 (Jun 26, 2012)

When we make mistakes...and we all do (except Ahab of course)....
Hopefully we learn from them.

Glad it worked out in your favor.


----------



## Andrew04 (Jul 9, 2012)

Glad it worked out, as stated a multimeter should be next on your list, even the $5 harbor freight/amazon/ebay meters will tell you basics. Start with voltage to tell you if battery is full or needs charging, then weather or not you have power at whatever lead you're wiring. Makes troubleshooting that much easier. Just buy one, match up the colors and go from there, it will make more sense as you gather experience and read.


----------

